# New member to community



## DevilEyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, I found the site after getting some info on some products and weight loss tips.
I just turned 27 and my goal is to lose some fat  and add some muscle. Last year i was 240lbs and 6'0.
Since last march I've lost about 40 pounds and i want to continue.

I look forward to discuss detailed bodybuilding issues with you guys here.
Thanks


----------



## brazey (Aug 30, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Cool name by the way.


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello Bro,

If you want to lose fat, maybe you can try Giant Lab HGH and peptides.

There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

DevilEyes said:


> Hello everyone, I found the site after getting some info on some products and weight loss tips.
> I just turned 27 and my goal is to lose some fat  and add some muscle. Last year i was 240lbs and 6'0.
> Since last march I've lost about 40 pounds and i want to continue.
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------

